# is there a cumulative effect to cannabis?



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

A lady with sever Multiple Sclerosis tried my tincture yesterday for spasticity in her legs. I believe she is in her 70's. She took three drops last night and it did nothing for her.  I told her to take a dropper full and call me back after she does that. This is a harlequin tincture. It turns me to jello. But i take a whole dropper. So, my question is do you think we have to titrate up? 

How does it work for seizures, do you have to have it in your system all the time like seizure medicine? Umbra, i hope you drop in.

I thought it would relax her muscles immediately, so disappointed it didn't. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Rose, even though I'm a medical professional this simply is an area where there is no good research, or not enough to give precedent. I am just plain naive when it comes to all the new uses for weed, I wish I could help but sadly I'm here now to learn myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2015)

Did the Dropper full work for her Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

She hasn't tried it yet. If I don't hear from her tonight, i will call her sunday night when i get home from an out of town wedding.  I am also wondering if maybe we need to add something with THC at a low dose.  I also think it might have to be cumulative. How in the heck are we supposed to help people if we don't know this stuff.  They better start doing some studies. I am changing my signature to "grow it and they will come"  This lady really needs help. Poor lady.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2015)

Can she do edibles? I mix my decarbed herb with 1tsp of peanut butter and a tsp of walnut oil. I chase with milk.
For her id say maybe 3 to 4 tenths of a gram.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

How do i measure that little? How many grams are in a teaspoon?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> How do i measure that little? How many grams are in a teaspoon?


I have a Scale Rose. Never did it that way. If ya could measure out a gram you could just devide it into 3 piles. That would be a little over 3 tenths in each pile. Make sure ya measure the Herb after Decarb.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

And that is why I need you around WH...LOL, why didn't i think of that???? THANK YOU for being smarter then me. lol  My scale only measures one gram.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2015)

lol,,,i have those days to Rose. My Wife always gets me straight.
I have found this way of ingesting herb the best for me, and it works awesome. Kinda taste like Roasted Almonds. Takes about an hour to take effect and last me about 4 or 5 hours. Chills me right out but i can still work like a mofo.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

That is awesome WH. Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2015)

Your Welcome Mam.


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Rose, been out of town. I'm not sure of how it all works. For me, I build tolerance fairly quickly with some strains, so I typically grow many strains. I then switch up what I smoke. It was what led me to mixing different strains in the same joint. Back in NJ, I just dumped everything I grew into 1 jar. And I would pull out a different strain every time. I still use a tincture every day as well.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 14, 2015)

i'm an epileptic, rose. was smoking marijuana even before they started.
pot doesn't stop mine at all..  everytime i go off my medication, even though i'm full of weed , i still end up face down.

maybe it helped a bit, as i managed to get pretty tapered off my meds once.. but i still had a seizure.



i hope the full dropper will do her some good


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 14, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, have you ever tried any high cbd strains K?

Bummer to hear that it didn't help Rose. Any better luck with a higher dosage?


----------



## OrvilleJohnson (Mar 15, 2015)

I think yes.


----------



## October420 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've noticed with my wife's MS that cannabis has a positive effect for treating pain, spasticity and muscle cramps as well as her migraines if she can catch it soon enough. She has been taking it as RSO for the last week and she prefers this delivery method the best. 

I fill a single 0 capsule about a 1/4 to a 1/3 full. The first time we tried it together with the capsules at a 1/4 full. For me it was an unpleasant experience. I was totally helpless to the point of not being able to pick up my arm on command, just way to intense for me, however she found it to be a pleasant  experience and slept like a baby. 

I have noticed that in her case it is cumulative, that she has gone from a 1/4 full capsule to over a 1/3 for there to be relief in her symptoms. I'm going to suggest a tolerance break in the near future if the trend continues. I wonder however with the MS effecting the Central Nervous System the it does if this would be a factor in how one is effected by all the different cannabinoids?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you so much October. The full dropper of Harly tincture didn't do a thing and it make THG and I jello. So go figure. I was wondering if it is as much THC as CBD that treats spasticity. I am going to take a small syring of rso nurse larry and tell her to take the size of a pin head and see how that goes. 

I have had your same experience...so loaded you couldn't move... I didn't enjoy that either. This lady seems to feel that if it didn't work it won't work.  I am not done with her yet.  

Every time i do this i get angry at the lack of research and how long this has taken to become legal and medical.. Should have happened in the 70s and we would know something by now.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, so the nurse larry helped her but the cbd didn't.. So now i know her spasticity responds to thc better.  YAY!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 19, 2015)

Interesting. Didn't you mention she's not a mj user? The high didn't freak her out? Great news to hear something helps. I have a friend with progressing ms in her 20's and she complains about bad days, and meds not working. She hasn't tried the herb route yet. I gave her some NL candy but she said she's afraid to try it haha.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2015)

Ston~ I told her to put a bit of rso the size of a pin head...TINY.... Isn't it cool it might work. One day in a row, so far. ha.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 20, 2015)

The person with MS might benefit from cannabis oil made from Charlotte's Web, R4 or R-14er, the almost entirely CBD strains. I made a batch of oil from a couple plants into capsules from 100mg to 650mg and find that a 100mg dose is pretty gentle and has a pleasant calming sensation, perhaps it could help with MS symptoms. 

View attachment R-14er day 57 flower 2.jpg


View attachment Cap making.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi 420, welcome. If you had read earlier i tried Harlequin a CBD only strain and it didn't touch her spasticity.. So from that I concluded she needs THC as well... 

We will see how she did last night.. fingers crossed.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 20, 2015)

Tolerence Buster or at least lowerer.

Green tea and several oranges and sleep. Next day you should notice a difference. This came from a forum I was in. Does work. If you do it for a few days it cleans your body of MJ. If you want to do nothing and start fresh. Wait 30 days before you light up.


----------

